# REVIEW: InstinctiveBrand Compression Base Layer



## Tom Leep (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, hope everyone’s good out there. Last week I found these guys on facebook and decided to get in contact with them to try to do a review on a line of compression gear they call Base Layer. I've read a bit about compression gear before, how it helps regulate your body heat, it helps with injury by worming your muscles faster and keeps your core temp stable. Instinctive Brand is a Canadian company based in Ontario witch is a plus, them being Canadian and the fact that they were nice enough to send out their Performance Base Layer Long Sleeve and Pants. They also offer a full body Jump Suit. First off the compression gear was very comfortable and I was very surprised on how well it wicked away the sweat and left you not feeling like you were covered in a wet set of cloths. I definitely felt less sore after a long day of riding and I don’t know if it was just that the compression gear material felt nice against my skin but I felt real good afterwards, due to the gear or not who knows. Last thing was how nice and fast it dried and was ready to use by the next morning with no smell or crustiness. I will definitely use and advocate compression gear from here on out.


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

Those look pretty cool, but to be honest I would probably just buy the under armor compression shirt. I saw them at sports chalet for around $50. So unless those are cheaper, I'm sticking with the UA.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Fair point, it's an uphill battle against UA as the incumbent. I can't remember the last time I needed another lower-body layer due to temps. Just doesn't get cold enough here.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Fair point, it's an uphill battle against UA as the incumbent. I can't remember the last time I needed another lower-body layer due to temps. Just doesn't get cold enough here.


+1

I'm a bit of a freak with survival genes - I can survive in anything. I deal real well with hot and cold, whatever. I'm real tolerant. It also takes some pretty hard work to get me sweating. I'm in good shape, have really good blood pressure and a reaallly high metabolism so that probably helps.

At least a couple times each time out I usually run into people complaining about how cold it is on the mountain. It was -5° for maybe a quick run in December but the rest of the time it hovers around 0. Maybe it's cuz I work outside, but... Personally, I get hot in those temperatures even in my uninsulated shell jacket. It's a decent 15k waterproof, but doesn't breathe the greatest so that's partly to blame. I ride around with the vents on pants and jacket open majority of the time. I wear a light polyester thermal baselayer primarily for its wicking abilities, since just a t-shirt gets too wet. Thinking something like this might help if it's really light but I should probably get another jacket as well eventually.


----------

